# Trouble connecting EOS R6 to an M1 Macbook



## dwarven (Feb 11, 2021)

Hey everyone. I just got an M1 Macbook Air, and it runs photoshop and lightroom perfectly. The one glaring flaw is that it doesn't recognize my R6 at all when it's connected. I tried two different USB C cables with the same result. It looks like the camera knows it's connected to something because the little green light comes on. And it connects to my Windows desktop with no problem. So it's definitely an issue with the MacBook. Has anyone successfully paired their R camera to their M1 Mac yet? Thanks!


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 11, 2021)

Are you new to Mac's?

The camera doesn't appear as a drive when you connect it but if you open Lightroom or Photos you can import from the camera as it shows up there.


----------



## steen-ag (Feb 11, 2021)

The Mac is your problem


----------



## dwarven (Feb 11, 2021)

steen-ag said:


> The Mac is your problem



Yeah, I'm just trying to figure out why and I'm wondering if anyone else has been able to connect theirs.


----------



## dwarven (Feb 11, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Are you new to Mac's?
> 
> The camera doesn't appear as a drive when you connect it but if you open Lightroom or Photos you can import from the camera as it shows up there.



That did the trick, thank you!


----------

